

Seven Great Blunders of the Computing World - gnosis
http://eprints.utas.edu.au/1671/1/tp2Jl.pdf

======
MikeMacMan
Unicode is one of the 7 great blunders? For realz?

~~~
gnosis
Yep. It's a huge ugly mess. For an inkling of what's wrong, read these:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html>

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2643> (search for "unicode")

<http://unicode.org/reports/tr36/>

